# Barn Fresh Dayton



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2011)

this one put's the "barn" in barn fresh!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 13, 2011)

*Great bike*

Are you the one that got it? I watched it thought about it,had to many projects so I passed.

Nick.


----------



## slick (Dec 13, 2011)

Very KOOL!! Fill up the tires and ride it! I'm digging the patina.


----------



## chitown (Dec 13, 2011)

Scott,

Are you sure that's real barn fresh patina or could it be faux barn... especially since the release of Duplicolors latest bomb can...

View attachment 34460


:eek:


----------



## Boris (Dec 13, 2011)

chitown said:


> Scott,
> 
> Are you sure that's real barn fresh patina or could it be faux barn... especially since the release of Duplicolors latest bomb can...
> 
> ...




To find out for sure, you'll need to sniff the tires.


----------



## chitown (Dec 13, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> To find out for sure, you'll need to sniff the tires.




You can't even use that old trick anymore...

View attachment 34461


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2011)

Nickinator said:
			
		

> Are you the one that got it? I watched it thought about it,had to many projects so I passed.
> 
> Nick.



Yup, I bought it. I really had to think about it. in fact I showed it to someone for him to buy it because I wasn't going to get it and I could see that it was going to be a great deal. the rear fender chrome piece is worth what I paid for the bike,  the chain guard is worth what I paid for the bike. he called me that morning and told me he was going to pass so I got it.



			
				slick said:
			
		

> Very KOOL!! Fill up the tires and ride it! I'm digging the patina.



it's a rolling tetanus shot! nothing looks rusted through though.



			
				chitown said:
			
		

> Are you sure that's real barn fresh patina or could it be faux barn...  especially since the release of Duplicolors latest bomb can...



do you think that this stuff is half acid, and half clearcoat?



			
				Dave Marko said:
			
		

> To find out for sure, you'll need to sniff the tires.



I'm guessing it smells more like Chicken crap than anything else.



			
				chitown said:
			
		

> You can't even use that old trick anymore...



so...if it smells like sheep it's ArmourAll, if it smells like chicken crap it's real?
good to know!


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the humor!


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 15, 2011)

*Dupli-color*



chitown said:


> Scott,
> 
> Are you sure that's real barn fresh patina or could it be faux barn... especially since the release of Duplicolors latest bomb can...
> 
> ...



 doyou have a link to that paint ?
i can't seem to find that flavor.

NICE BICYCLE SCOTT.


----------



## chitown (Dec 15, 2011)

pedal alley said:


> do you have a link to that paint ?
> i can't seem to find that flavor.




here you go...

http://bit.ly/w05tmZ


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey, I went to that website and all I got was "how to fake out cabe members with.........Ohhhhhhh, I get it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2011)

you're quick Dave...


----------



## fatbike (Dec 15, 2011)

*Good one hello kitty!*

Hello Kitty! Meow! Meow!


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 16, 2011)

man, good one ; the dude @ the paint store,
knows i'm an idiot now.duh,do you carry
dupli-color "barn fresh" ? lol.


----------



## chitown (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry if  anyone took offense at my attempt of humor.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 16, 2011)

*not offended*

no, i'm not offended.
i was really hoping it was a true item.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 17, 2011)

I was stumped by that! Had to see if it was real, Glad its not. Thats about the last thing in the world I want to see. I can see the add now....1955 Buick Roadmaster, bagged, horrible running small block chevy, mexican blanket interior, recently spray bombed to look barn fresh! One of kind yours for only $12000. Cool bike though


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 19, 2011)

ok you guys, I've changed my avatar again in the hopes that it might bring this thread back from the brink of being just plain silly.
don't make me take such drastic actions again!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 19, 2011)

*dang times must be really though...*

Whats up with all the subliminal advertising??  And how do I cash in?? LOL


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 20, 2011)

*tough i  meant tough*

[SUP][/SUP]







SJ_BIKER said:


> Whats up with all the subliminal advertising??  And how do I cash in?? LOL



Ugh needing to spell bettoh...lol


----------



## MR D (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, now that was funny!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2012)

finally things have slowed down enough that I got a chance to look at this one. I have to say this was the all time worst packed, and most damaged bike I have ever had shipped to me! gee thanks tjsbicycles for such a great job!
I forgot to get a photo of the rack but it's all bent up, and apparently any screws they took out to take the bike apart they threw away! I knew some of the parts were pretty rusty, but they were all there and I kinda wanted it rusty, I didn't want it all smashed up!
they say pictures say a thousand words, 
these are from the auction:













these I took today:


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 7, 2012)

*geeeez*

that is a sorry was to do things.


----------



## chitown (Jan 7, 2012)

Scott,

Sorry to hear a horror story like that. Unfortunately even I don't have any fake tools or products to fix bad packing.

That head tube... OUCH!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2012)

well, this is what happens when you lightly wrap things in paper and throw it in a box and hand it to the gorillas at UPS.
it's all fixable, and I can find other screws and nuts but I just shouldn't have to. if there's ever anything you want that this guy has, make sure you tell him that he needs to improve his shipping method, and insure it!


----------

